# Haunted house theme ideas needed!!!



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

So I work at six flags fiesta texas in San Antonio. we have a haunted house that I was in last year called "the metropaulitin Maul" which is a twisted version of a shopping mall. how ever they have had that theme for so long and now some of us are in a mood for a change. Basicly we get our ideas and send them in to hopefully get the house changed. but I need theme ideas!! so far we have a insane asylum and a haunted jail. Any ohter ideas for themes and room ideas would be gretly appreciated!!! Thanks!!


----------



## Hallowtheme (Jul 31, 2006)

Haunted Labratory

Area 51/Alien Autopsy

Brotherhood of the Werewolf

Something with haunted kids. Children who are ghosts or evil are scary.

Haunted Puppetmaster


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

Of course a torture chamber/dungeon is always good for a laugh. Also a witches' room might be nice with books of spells, a cauldron and various small creatures in jars ready to make the next potion standing by.


----------



## Halloweenhaunt (Mar 20, 2007)

Haunted Slaughterhouse

Haunted Police Department

John


----------



## halloweenguy (Jun 20, 2005)

How about a Creature Zoo...Filled with cages of werewolves, vampires, zombies and other creatures except they get loose!!! You could have a security guard area with video screens showing various screens of the cages...then alarms go off and the security guards are part of the act and they would try to lead the tour to safety, but the guards get picked off one by one.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

WOW!!! great ideas everybody!!!! keep them coming!!!


----------



## Freak 'N' Stein (Feb 14, 2007)

The Paramount Theme Park I went to last Halloween named "Scarowinds" had 4 haunted houses...each got progressively scarier...first was the Clown themed haunt, then the Slaughter house, then the haunted woods, and lastly a haunted Mansion...P.S. How do you get a job at the Theme Parks???


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Freak 'N' Stein said:


> The Paramount Theme Park I went to last Halloween named "Scarowinds" had 4 haunted houses...each got progressively scarier...first was the Clown themed haunt, then the Slaughter house, then the haunted woods, and lastly a haunted Mansion...P.S. How do you get a job at the Theme Parks???


I called them and got an interview last year. than later tried out for the haunted house and made it.


----------



## audreyrose24 (Oct 18, 2012)

a house where it's like you're in the game Slender... Slenderman has become a huge hit lately and i think a house that is set up like the game (including you having to go through woods to find notes, the music getting progressively scarier, you only have a flashlight) would be a huge hit, more so for teens since they're the ones who have been raging about Slenderman these past few months.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

This is a really old thread!


----------

